# Olight M2X-UT Javelot (XM-L2 dedome, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES+



## selfbuilt (Feb 5, 2015)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *















The M2X-UT Javelot from Olight represents a significant departure for a mass-market flashlight; this model features a stock dedomed emitter. oo:

All LED emitters feature a clear dome covering. This provides protection for the emitter, and helps even out the beam profile (especially in regards to tint). However, this also reduces the ability to focus light from the emitter, as it effectively moves the emitting surface from the die to the surface of the dome. As enthusiasts have long noted, dedoming the emitter drastically improves the ability of a reflector to focus the light for peak distance throw.

Although there are number of custom modders that offer dedoming services, this is the first time I've seen a major manufacturer release a dedomed light straight from their factories. As I don't know whether Olight is doing the dedoming (or custom ordering these from Cree), I will refer to this light as a "stock dedome" (i.e., "factory dedome" is a little imprecise, as I don't know which factory is doing the dedoming).

Let's see how the M2X-UT compares to other thrower lights, including a number of modded dedomes in my collection. :wave:

*Manufacturer/Dealer Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the dealer/manufacturer provides – scroll down to see my actual testing results).


LED: CREE XM-L2
Runs on: 2x CR123A or 1x 18650 (Batteries NOT included)
Output mode/Runtime: High: 1020 lumens / 1hrs, Mid: 250 lumens / 3hrs, Low: 20 lumens / 30hrs
Peak Beam Intensity: 164,000cd
Max Beam Distance: 810 meters
Forward Tactical Click Switch for easy on/off and momentary function
Easy user interface, change modes by rotating the head
Smooth reflector providing perfect beam with exceptional throw
Intelligent temperature control system to prevent overheating
Anti-slip knurling for excellent grip
Reverse polarity protection to prevent improper battery installation
Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-scratch coating
Constructed from aero grade aluminum alloy
HA III military grade hard-anodized finish
Impact resistant to 1 meter (3.3 ft)
Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 standards (up to 2 meters)
Dimensions: Length: 6.4" (163mm), Bezel Diameter: 2.5" (63mm), Body Diameter: 1" (25.4mm)
Weight: 7.7 oz (218g) (excluding batteries)
Included Accessories: holster, battery magazine, lanyard, and spare O-rings
MSRP: ~$110














Like most recent Olight lights, you have the choice of a hard cardboard box or presentation-style plastic carrying case. Inside the presentation case, the light and all accessories are carefully packaged in cutout foam. Included with the light is a sturdy belt holder, spare O-rings, good quality wrist lanyard, 2xCR123A battery carrier, warranty card and manual.













From left to right: Keeppower Protected 18650 3100mAh; Olight M2X-UT, M3X (L2); Eagletac S200C2vn; Olight SR52vn.

All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed (unless indicated):

*Olight M2X-UT*: Weight: 218.6g, Length: 163mm, Width (bezel): 47.0mm

1x 18650 lights:

*Eagletac S200C2vn (V54 mod)*: Weight: 168.7g, Length: 155.0mm, Width (bezel): 62.3mm
*Eagletac G25C2-II*: Weight 141.0g, Length: 150.6mm, Width (bezel): 39.6mm
*Eagletac TX25C2*: Weight 93.6g, Length: 120.4mm, Width (bezel): 31.6mm
*Nitecore SRT7*: Weight: 172.4g, Length: 158mm, Width (bezel): 40.0m
*Olight M22*: Weight: 148.4g, Length: 144.8mm, Width: 41.2mm (bezel)
*Zebralight SC600 II*: Weight 79.3g, Length: 101.8mm, Width (bezel) 29.7mm

2x 18650 lights:
*ArmyTek Barracuda*: Weight 400.8g, Length 264mm, Width (bezel): 64.0mm 
*Eagletac GX25L2*: Weight: 198.3g (with battery pack: 290.1g), Length: 224mm, Width (bezel): 39.5mm
*Eagletac GX25L2 Turbo*: Weight: 320.7g (with battery pack: 412.5g), Length: 251mm, Width (bezel): 62.0mm
*Olight M3X* no Extender: Weight: 260.9g, Length 211mm, Width (bezel): 62.3mm
*Olight M3X* with Extender: Weight 277.8g, Length 244mm, Width (bezel): 62.3mm 
*Olight SR52vn*: Weight: 401.1g (501g with 6xCR123A), Length: 162mm, Width (bezel): 63.1mm
*Thrunite Catapult V5*: Weight: 556.7g, Length: 266mm, Width (bezel) 59.1mm

3x/4x 18650 lights:
*Fenix TK61*: Weight: 605.7g (790g with 4x18650), Length: 218mm, Width (bezel): 96.0mm
*Niwalker BK-FA01 (XM-L2)*: Weight: 682.3g (864g with 4x18650), Length: 209mm, Width (bezel): 80.0mm, Width (tailcap): 50.3mm
*SupBeam K50*: Weight: 645.0g, Length: 230mm, Width (bezel): 90.1mm
*Thrunite TN32 (XM-L2)*: Weight: 655.9g (808g with 3x18650), Length: 201mm, Width (bezel): 79.0mm






















Physically, the build of the M2X-UT is very similar to my Olight M21-X, M22 and M3X models – but there are some interesting differences. Anodizing is a matte black finish, hard anodized (i.e., type III) on all lights. Body labels are bright and clear, and relatively minimal. Overall external styling of the body handle is identical across the models, with the classic Olight raised checkered pattern (which replaces actual knurling, to help with grip). 

There are two external styles to the tailcap, with the M2X-UT matching the appearance of my M3X (i.e., fluted ridges instead of the checkered pattern). Like the M3X, the M2X-UT can tailstand (not offered on the M21-X/M22 tailcaps). However, screw threading of the M2X-UT matches the M21-X/M22 models, and not the M3X. As a result, you can't use the battery extender of the M3X on the M2X-UT. Screw threads are anodized on all lights, for tail lock-out.

Styling of the head of the M2X-UT is very similar to the M3X, just not quite as deep. The screw threads are identical in the head region between the M3X and M2X-UT, and feature a standard triangular cut. This is different from the square cut on the M21-X and M22. As a result, you could swap the heads between the M2X-UT and M3X, but not with the M21-X/M22. This could be useful if you wanted to try out the 2x18650-sized body/tailcap of the M3X on the M2X-UT head. 

As with other models, there is a spring mounted on the positive contact board in the head, so flat-top cells can be used In the light. 

The bundled cigar grip ring is made of metal, like the other models. However, the M2X-UT lacks the groove intended to fit a pocket clip. Due to overall dimensions of the M2X-UT (i.e., a large head and small body), a pocket clip would not make a lot of sense.

The M2X-UT uses a forward clicky switch, which similar feel to all the other models.














This clearly isn't your standard XM-L2 emitter.  However Olight has managed to obtain dedomed emitters, my sample looks perfect – there is no sign of damage or left-over residue from the dome. This makes me think they are either getting these "factory" dedomed by Cree, or have a found a very good process to automate dedoming in their own hands. 

I would expect outstanding throw performance, consistent with other dedome lights. Scroll down for beamshots. :wave:

*User Interface*

User interface is basically the same as the M22. Turn the light on/off by the tailcap forward clicky switch (press for momentary, click for locked-on).

There are three main output levels controlled by a loosen/tighten of the head. Mode sequence is Lo > Med > Hi, in a repeating loop. The light has mode memory, and retains the last level set when you turn it off and back on.

From off, a double-click or double-half-press of the tailcap switch jumps you to Hi, no matter what mode the light was memorized in. A triple-click/triple-half-press of the switch jumps you to Strobe. There is no memory for the special multiple-click states of the light. 

*Video*: 

For more information on the overall build and user interface, please see my video overview:



As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

As an aside, if you want to get an instant notification for every new review that I post here on CPF, you can subscribe to my YouTube channel (the vids go public at the same time). Just mouse over my logo watermark on the top right-hand corner of the video for the subscribe feature to open up. You may need to tap or click, depending on the platform you are using to watch. :wave: 

*PWM/Strobe*

As always, there is no sign of PWM (pulse width modulation) at any output level – the M2X-UT is current-controlled like its predecessor Olight models.  






The strobe is a fairly typical fast "tactical" strobe, of 9.7Hz frequency (as on the M22).

*No Standby Drain:*

Thanks to the physical forward clicky switch, there is no standby drain when off.

*Beamshots:*

For white-wall beamshots below, all lights are on Max output on an protected 18650 batteries. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences.

I will compare the M2X-UT to several different classes of "thrower" lights below.

Dedome emitter comparisons:





























































Comparison to stock XM-L2, 2x18650 lights:





























































Comparison to stock XM-L2, 3x/4x18650 lights:





























































OK, that's a lot of comparisons. :sweat:

As you can see above, the M2X-UT is an outstanding thrower for its size. Since dedoming reduces the effective surface area for focusing, you get a smaller and further throwing hotspot on the M2X-UT than you would expect from a dome-on emitter with this size reflector.

It also produces the typical green-yellow tint shift seen on custom mod dedome jobs. As always, it is not quite as green looking in real life as these pics seem to show – I find the automatic white balancing on the camera tends to enhance the green appearance somewhat.

You will also notice that the M2X-UT spillbeam is slightly wider than most lights in the 1x18650 size – although is very consistent with the M3X. There does seem to be a bright secondary ring around the hotspot on my sample (i.e, an artifact). It is also common to see a center-beam "donut effect" at really close distances, due to the distance focusing.

The other thing you might notice is that the M2X-UT can easily hold its own against even the largest stock dome-on XM-L2 lights (i.e., the last set of comparisons above). Scroll down for exact beam measures, but the M2X-UT is currently the furthest throwing "stock" XM-L2 light in my collection. 

Since you can't really only tell so much from these standardized up-close beamshots, let's move on to my basement. For your reference, the back of the couch is about 7 feet away (~2.3m) from the opening of the light, and the far wall is about 18 feet away (~5.9m). Below I am showing a couple of exposures, to allow you to better compare hotspot and spill. 

For these comparisons, I am just focusing on some of the custom dedomed competition (since the M2X-UT out-throws all the dome-on competition). 
















The M2X-UT has a fairly tightly focused hotspot, with relatively little corona. Note that my S200C2vn sample uses a dedomed XP-G2, so is capable of even tighter focusing (but has less output). Even if you had the higher output dedomed XM-L2 version, I would still expect the M2X-UT to out-throw it, thanks to its larger reflector.

Unfortunately, it is the middle of winter here, so I am afraid outdoor beamshots will have to wait. :shrug:

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).

For these tables, I thought I would show a comparison to both the 1x18650 class, the multiple 18650 class …











First thing to note above; my NIST-calibrated light meters reports even higher peak intensity throw for the M2X-UT than the Olight specs indicate (i.e., 196,000cd on my sample, vs 164,000cd spec). oo: 

These is very consistent with the beamshots, and shows that my M2X-UT sample out-throws the stock Fenix TK61, Niwalker BK-FA01 or Thrunite TN32 (although that last one is too close to call in practice).

To compare it to the custom dedome mods, the stock M2X-UT beats out my Vinh Nguyen S200C2vn XP-G2, and is pretty close to the SR52vn. Of course, the much larger (and more heavily driven) K50vn and TK61vn throw much further.

Let's see how the output levels compare to the official specs in my testing:






As always, my estimated lumens are very close to the published Olight specs. 

*Output/Runtime Graphs:*

Previously, I used to use AW 2200mAh protected cells in my 18650 testing (for their excellent consistency and ability to fit and work in any light). After considerable testing, I have switched to a few of brands of protected NCR18650A cells (3100mAh capacity). I have found a few brands that show good correlations and internal consistency, and that collectively can fit and work in all of my lights. I have now moved to using 3100mAh cells in all my 18650-class reviews. :wave:

As always, my standard runtimes are done under a cooling fan. For these comparisons, I am sticking with other 1x18650-class lights (since nothing else would be fair).















I've added AW unprotected 18350 results to the 2xRCR graph above, given the ability of the body to accommodate.






Regulation pattern is good, with relatively flat stabilization overall and a drop-off period before the batteries are exhausted. The M2X-UT actually steps down to the Lo level for a few mins before the batteries die completely.

On Hi, the light starts to step-down in output beginning at 3.5 mins into the run, and levelling off after 2 mins at a reduced max output. This is gradual enough for you not to notice – and you can always click off/on to restore initial max output.

Overall, the M2X-UT performs like a good current-controlled light. I note that output/runtime efficiency seems to be just a slight bit lower than most of the dome-on competition. This is likely a consequence of the dedoming – I have previously noticed that dedoming can effectively reduce the overall output of a light. I am not quite sure why that is the case, but it may have to do with beam losses in the optics being different for heavily focused lights. Or my lightbox/ceiling bounce sensitivity may be off slightly for heavy throwers – it's hard to know for sure. Either way, it is a fairly minor effect – at worse, think of it like dropping down an output bin or two for a classic dome-on emitter.

*Potential Issues*

The M2X-UT has a much larger head than typical for a 1x18650 light, making it more difficult to easily carry. You'll note a pocket clip is not provided, for obvious reasons.

Loosen/tighten head twists are required to change output modes (i.e., needs two hands).

Dedomed emitters have a warmer overall beam tint – typically green-yellow, as seen here. 

Long-term stability of dedomed emitters (compared to standard dome-on ones) is unknown, but I would not expect any significant issues from a stock dedome such as this. There is no sign of residue or damage from the dedoming process on my sample.

There is a timed step-down feature on Hi, but this is gradual.

*Preliminary Observations*

Despite its relatively small size, the M2X-UT is the furthest throwing stock XM-L2 light I've tested to date. oo: It's incredible to see a light this size matching or exceeding heavy throwers like the Thrunite TN32 and Fenix TK61.

The M2X-UT manages this feat thanks to the stock dedomed XM-L2 emitter. I'm not sure how Olight is getting these emitters sans-dome, but I expect there is some sort of custom production run being done (i.e., I don't see any signs of a messy removal). But of course, the true comparables for this light are the dedome models available from a number of custom modders here. In that sense, the dedomed SR52vn from Vinh Nguyen is probably the closest match in terms of raw throw and beam profile.

As always, all dedomed emitters are somewhat green-yellow tint-shifted. How much is variable, but it is certainly noticeable on my M2X-UT sample. If you very sensitive to tint, you may want to stick with a custom modder who can bin lights into specific tint ranges. But all dedome lights will be warmer than standard cool white. You can also expect to see some artifacts in the beam, including a "donut hole" hotspot at close distances (i.e., these lights are focused for distance throw).

Build-wise, the M2X-UT is very similar to the earlier M22 and M3X lights from Olight. In some ways, it is sort of a build hybrid between those two models. Circuit performance is very good for the class. 

One thing that I am glad to see now is the timed step-down on Turbo. I know timed step-downs are not popular here, but the sustained Hi mode on the original M3X could lead to primary CR123As overheating and tripping their PTC safety circuits. You can always manually restart the M2X-UT on Hi to restore initial max output.

The M2X-UT is an easy way for those curious about dedomed lights to dip a toe in the water, so to speak. Here, you get an excellent throwing light with full manufacturer's warranty. If you are looking for even greater output/throw (or more consistent tint), there are always the custom mod jobs to consider. But if you like the standard build and interface of the 1x18650/2xCR123A Olight M22, this is a way to get basically the same light in a throw monster form. :wave:

----

M2X-UT was provided by GoingGear.com, on behalf of Olight, for this review.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the review  Have compared the M2X-UT and TK61, and my samples are quite equal in throw. Of course, the TK61 has a much whiter tint, than the M2X-UT


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 5, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Thanks for the review  Have compared the M2X-UT and TK61, and my samples are quite equal in throw. Of course, the TK61 has a much whiter tint, than the M2X-UT


Yes, you can see the same in my summary tables - the stock TK61, TN32 and M2X-UT are all very similar in peak beam intensity measures (although my M2X-UT sample did squeak out ahead slightly).


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 5, 2015)

Selfbuilt,

One of your charts lists Nitecore ANSI lumens.






Since ANSI is a standards organization, shouldn't it be ANSI lumens not Nitecore? 

I've also got both the M2X-UT and the TK61. The hotspot on the M2X-UT is much clearer defined than the TK61. In my field use, the M2X-UT provides a beam more usable for distant objects than the TK61. Out to about 200 yards real life the TK61 wins the battle due to the spill light produced.


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice review! It looks like this light could fill a nice gap between my Armytek Predator (37 kcd) and K50vn (450+ kcd) and the size is much closer to the Armytek (/w larger head of course). I hope we see more factory de-domed lights. Amazing performance for 1x18650. We went from sub 40 kcd to almost 200 kcd with this light alone. AFAIK there are no lights occupying that vast difference in between in 1x18650 format.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome review SB. I like how you compared the SR52vn and the S200C2vn! :twothumbs I have both those modded Vihn lights and decided to turn the M2X into a M2Xvn!!

Stock is very impressive in of itself!

Wow! you got 196Kcd from the stock version. I believe it which makes me believe the Modded version I have is ~280/300Kcd for sure!
*___________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

Below are Outdoor beam shots that Vihn took of a Stock M2X on left and My light,M2Xvn direct drive single mode XML2-U3 before he shipped it to me!!





*M2X Stock VS M2Xvn W/ U3 PDTc Direct Drive (Both 4 mode driver and single mode only are direct drive) 
*


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 5, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> Since ANSI is a standards organization, shouldn't it be ANSI lumens not Nitecore?


Oops, that should have said Olight (fixed). In these tables, I am referring to fact that the manufacturer specs are reported according to the ANSI FL-1 flashlight standard (in this case, with max output between 30 secs and 2mins after activation, as explained in the legend). This is to differentiate from manufacturers who report specs in other ways (i.e., emitter/LED lumens, or output at time of activation, etc.). 

But also to make clear that these are still manufacturer specs - there is no independent third party source for these numbers, they come from the manufacturers themselves (who are supposedly sending out samples for ANSI FL-1 testing).



Wiggle said:


> AFAIK there are no lights occupying that vast difference in between in 1x18650 format.


Yes, it does change the playing field quite a bit for 1x18650.



Capolini said:


> Awesome review SB. I like how you compared the SR52vn and the S200C2vn! :twothumbs I have both those modded Vihn lights and decided to turn the M2X into a M2Xvn!! Stock is very impressive in of itself!


Yes, I'm not surprised that Vinh's signature current boost would improve the throw as demonstrated in that pic. At least it saves him from having to dedome. :laughing:


----------



## Ryp (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Capolini (Feb 5, 2015)

*SB*,,,,,,,,,,,Your statement below is absolutely correct!

However, screw threading of the M2X-UT matches the M21-X/M22 models, and not the M3X. As a result, you can't use the battery extender of the M3X on the M2X-UT. Screw threads are anodized on all lights, for tail lock-out.
*_________________________________________________________________________________________________*

As you see in my photo, the *ENTIRE Body tube* of the M3X works when screwing into the M2X head! I found out they were exchangeable/compatible through tiresome experimentation! oo: The switches/ tail caps must be identical because the M2X operated exactly the same w/ the M3X "BODY TUBE".



*M3X BODY W/ M2X HEAD. IT IS ALMOST 1" SHORTER THAN M3X BECAUSE OF THE SMALLER LENGTH OF THE M2X HEAD!. M3X HEAD NEXT TO IT.

*



​


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 5, 2015)

The M3X battery extender tube by itself, the piece approximately 1 1/2" long can't be screwed onto the M2X-UT battery tube due to the difference in threading. I believe that's what Selfbuilt was referring to, but I could be wrong. This extender tube allows the M3X to use 4 CR123 or two 18650 cells, insted of using 3 CR123 cells.

The entire battery tube from the M3X can be used with the M2X-UT light.


----------



## fcbrian (Feb 5, 2015)

Great Review, and thank you Selfbuilt. I was "waiting" for a review,but my finger accidentally hit the "buy now" button . I recieved mine yesterday. Yes, I'm on a bit of a binge in the last couple weeks(K40M, TK61, M2X):shrug:

It was snowing quite hard last night but still lit up my snow covered 130 yard target berm quite nicely. I could see the 200yd and farther as well, but again, it was snowing pretty good and large flakes, so all in all I'm impressed. Side by side with the TK61, obviously the 61 has larger hotspot, but the throw of the M2X was right there.

I'm not crazy about the UI, especially for the wife. But she has her choice now. 

I think this light would?will make a great weapon light, even with the large diameter reflector. Great for any type of night hunting.

Now I can't wait for the M3X to come to market, but I'll wait for the price to settle down.

On a side note, I saw all different pricing and battery combos. . I paid 110 on amazon and it came with an olight 3200 1650 in the plastic display case.

Thanks again,

Brian


----------



## Capolini (Feb 5, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> The M3X battery extender tube by itself, the piece approximately 1 1/2" long can't be screwed onto the M2X-UT battery tube due to the difference in threading. I believe that's what Selfbuilt was referring to, but I could be wrong. This extender tube allows the M3X to use 4 CR123 or two 18650 cells, insted of using 3 CR123 cells.
> 
> The entire battery tube from the M3X can be used with the M2X-UT light.



Right! That is exactly what he said and then I demonstrated what I discovered!


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all,

My Olight M2x, is measured-tested at 180 kcd.

So, well overpowered. A real dedomed light. Sort of a real vinh light.

This is a real monster, like my Nitecore TM36, but in a very small package.

Like a mini TK61vn, and yes, it outthrows my TK61 stock, with ease.

Extremely happy, with this wonderfull mini monster-ultrathrowerlight.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 5, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> I believe that's what Selfbuilt was referring to, but I could be wrong. .. The entire battery tube from the M3X can be used with the M2X-UT light.





Capolini said:


> Right! That is exactly what he said and then I demonstrated what I discovered!


Yes indeed, that is what I meant - as shown in Capolini's pic. 

It's interesting to me that the M2X-UT's tailcap has the external styling of the M3X tailcap, but the interior threading of the M22 tailcap. This means that you need both the body tubes and tailcap from the M3X to extend the M2X-UT. Not sure why it was set up this way, but at least it means that M3X owners can have some fun experimenting with head swapping.



fcbrian said:


> It was snowing quite hard last night but still lit up my snow covered 130 yard target berm quite nicely. I could see the 200yd and farther as well, but again, it was snowing pretty good and large flakes, so all in all I'm impressed. Side by side with the TK61, obviously the 61 has larger hotspot, but the throw of the M2X was right there.


Yes, throw lights can look quite interesting in snow storms - definitely handy things to have around.

And a belated :welcome:



RemcoM said:


> Like a mini TK61vn, and yes, it outthrows my TK61 stock, with ease.


That's a good description. I originally thought the S200C2vn would be a good mini TK61vn. But the M2X-UT is an even better contender for the title, since it is bound to be the best throwing reflectored 1x18650 light (especially if current-boosted by Vinh).


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 6, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Yes indeed, that is what I meant - as shown in Capolini's pic.
> 
> It's interesting to me that the M2X-UT's tailcap has the external styling of the M3X tailcap, but the interior threading of the M22 tailcap. This means that you need both the body tubes and tailcap from the M3X to extend the M2X-UT. Not sure why it was set up this way, but at least it means that M3X owners can have some fun experimenting with head swapping.
> 
> ...



When i shine around, with my Olight M2X/UT, on a summer day, with full sun, and blue sky, at turbo....180 kcd, can i see it then, from 100 meters distance=

Is the light then visible, or not=

2 Will 180-200 kcd 180000 200000 cd, be visible, on a dark afternoon, completely overcast sky, in midwinter, at a distance of 100 meters, at 15 minutes before sunset=

3 What is the cd number, of the low, and midmode of the M2X/UT....can that be calculated


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 6, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> When i shine around, with my Olight M2X/UT, on a summer day, with full sun, and blue sky, at turbo....180 kcd, can i see it then, from 100 meters distance=
> Is the light then visible, or not=


That depends what you mean. If you mean: can I see the effect of the beam at 100m distance on some object illuminated in full overhead sun, then the answer is definitely no. If you mean: could I tell looking directly at the M2X-UT at 100m distance if the light is on or not (with the light shining on your eyes), then the answer depends on the ambient light levels (although is likely no in most cases). 

The reason for this is that a 180,000-200,000cd light will put only 18-20 lux on a target at 100m. If that target is illuminated in full sun (and thus receiving up to 100K lux), the effect of an extra measly 20 lux will not be noticeable. For example, 88,740 lux looks exactly the same as 88,760 lux to any observer - you cannot discriminate that sort of difference. 

However, assuming you are not looking directly into the sun, then you _may_ be able to discriminate whether the light is on by looking at it (i.e., having in shone in your eyes). A sunny day is typically 10K-20K lux background illuminance (assuming not in direct sunlight) - so I doubt you will be able to see the extra 18-20 lux on top of that. A typical overcast day is more like 1K lux - so you _may_ be able to tell the flashlight is on (i.e., 1020 lux may be discernible against 1000 lux), but I tend to doubt it.



> 2 Will 180-200 kcd 180000 200000 cd, be visible, on a dark afternoon, completely overcast sky, in midwinter, at a distance of 100 meters, at 15 minutes before sunset=


Again, same as above - it all depends on what level of background illuminance we are really talking about. A very dark and overcast day can be as low as 100 lux ambient illumination - you should be able to tell the difference between 120 and 100 lux at 100m (although it won't be huge). A sunset on a clear day is about 400 lux illuminance ... don't know what it is like "15 mins" before though, on an overcast day.

Simply put, there is no way to fully answer such hypothetical questions. All you can do is run the math, and see if the result is likely to be discernible or not. And as you can tell, the answer is generally "no" in daylight.



> 3 What is the cd number, of the low, and midmode of the M2X/UT....can that be calculated


No, but it can be _estimated_ by calculation. As a general rule, [email protected] (i.e., cd) correlates linearly with overall output. So if you know the lumen levels of all the modes, you can estimate what the cd will be.

Using the lumen estimates from my review, the Med mode is 280 lumens vs 950 lumens for the Hi mode. So the estimated cd of the Med mode is (280/950) * 196,000 = ~57,800cd. Similarly, the Lo mode is 20 lumens on my sample, giving you (20/950) * 196,000 = ~4,100cd.

Those numbers should not be considered exact, as there are measurement factors to consider. Specifically, the peak intensity is taken from the point of regional highest intensity, whereas the lumen output is taken from the overall amount of light emitted (i.e., it's a bit like comparing a peak to an average). As such, you would get a closer match if you compared the average hotspot intensity with the overall lumen numbers. But you can apply the general principle to any light and get a pretty good estimate.

For what it is worth, I have just gone and measured by M2X-UT (which gets 196,000 lux for peak beam intensity). On Med, I get a peak intensity of 59,000cd and on Lo I get 4,400cd. So, the estimation method works fairly well.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 6, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> That depends what you mean. If you mean: can I see the effect of the beam at 100m distance on some object illuminated in full overhead sun, then the answer is definitely no. If you mean: could I tell looking directly at the M2X-UT at 100m distance if the light is on or not (with the light shining on your eyes), then the answer depends on the ambient light levels (although is likely no in most cases).
> 
> The reason for this is that a 180,000-200,000cd light will put only 18-20 lux on a target at 100m. If that target is illuminated in full sun (and thus receiving up to 100K lux), the effect of an extra measly 20 lux will not be noticeable. For example, 88,740 lux looks exactly the same as 88,760 lux to any observer - you cannot discriminate that sort of difference.
> 
> ...



The M2X, as a bikelight is possible i think....only on the lowmode,

But what ..imagine, it driving with med......58000 cd, and high....180 kcd........not done, i think so, for who aimed it forward.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 6, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> The M2X, as a bikelight is possible i think....only on the lowmode,
> 
> But what ..imagine, it driving with med......58000 cd, and high....180 kcd........not done, i think so, for who aimed it forward.



Much to intense, and will cause tunnel vision. Don't want that with a bike light. Recommend getting a proper bike light instead of mounting a flashlight.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 6, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> The M2X, as a bikelight is possible i think....only on the lowmode,





kj2 said:


> Much to intense, and will cause tunnel vision. Don't want that with a bike light.


I agree with kj2, in terms of the M2X-UT. Even on low, the relative beam profile is far to focused. You really need a lot more peripheral spill when riding on a bike.

That said, prior to the introduction of dedicated bike lights in recent years from the main makers, I found most general purpose 1x18650 lights (with regular sized heads) seem to work pretty well. But I'll leave that to the night-time riders to discuss and advise. :wave:


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 6, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Much to intense, and will cause tunnel vision. Don't want that with a bike light. Recommend getting a proper bike light instead of mounting a flashlight.



Yes kj2,

Think i order a Fenix BC30, ideal bikelight i think.


----------



## eff (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Selfbuilt. Nice review 
I can't wait for the outdoor beamshots


----------



## UnderPar (Feb 7, 2015)

Many thanks for this great review SB. As always, your review has always been helpful. Would like to know if you plan to test this light with its extender. Been thinking of getting an extender but still having second thoughts. Am waiting for someone to make a review using it.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 7, 2015)

UnderPar said:


> Many thanks for this great review SB. As always, your review has always been helpful. Would like to know if you plan to test this light with its extender. Been thinking of getting an extender but still having second thoughts. Am waiting for someone to make a review using it.


I don't have the extender, but I wouldn't be worried about using it. The light handles 2xRCR just fine, so it will do equally well on 2x18650 - with much longer runtime. Of course, you should not attempt 4xCR123A/RCR since the circuit is not designed for it. But I see no reason to be concerned about 2x18650.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Selfbuilt, i put a 18650 battery, at the wrong side inside the M2X, for 6 seconds, stupid me........but is that not negative for the flashlight itself=

Sometimes, i put it in, at the wrong side of the battery, hope its not damaging-negative, for the flashlight att all....still functionate very good.


----------



## UnderPar (Feb 8, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> I don't have the extender, but I wouldn't be worried about using it. The light handles 2xRCR just fine, so it will do equally well on 2x18650 - with much longer runtime. Of course, you should not attempt 4xCR123A/RCR since the circuit is not designed for it. But I see no reason to be concerned about 2x18650.



Yup. I wont be using 4xCR123/RCR but rather 2x18650. Thank you SB! lovecpf:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 8, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Hi Selfbuilt, i put a 18650 battery, at the wrong side inside the M2X, for 6 seconds, stupid me........but is that not negative for the flashlight itself=
> Sometimes, i put it in, at the wrong side of the battery, hope its not damaging-negative, for the flashlight att all....still functionate very good.


Depends on the flashlight, and whether there is a reverse polarity feature in the circuit to prevent damage. If your light works normally, then I'm sure there was no damage done. But I would try to be careful to prevent it from happening again, just to be safe.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 9, 2015)

You mean, that even at the lowest mode, the Olight M2X UT, can be to intense, when mounted on a bike, if pointed straight forward=

Thats 5000 cd...is that so much.......its a bit more intense, than the high setting, on my fenix E21.

Please explain, the low mode, on the Olight M2X.

But im very happy with the light...its a bit more intense, than my fenix TK61.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 9, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> You mean, that even at the lowest mode, the Olight M2X UT, can be to intense, when mounted on a bike, if pointed straight forward=
> 
> Thats 5000 cd...is that so much.......its a bit more intense, than the high setting, on my fenix E21.
> 
> ...



With the M2X you've light at a tight focused point. Because you have light on such a small area, you're eyes will focus on that, which causes 'tunnel vision'. You'll miss out on stuff outside the hotspot which can cause problems.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 9, 2015)

kj2 said:


> With the M2X you've light at a tight focused point. Because you have light on such a small area, you're eyes will focus on that, which causes 'tunnel vision'. You'll miss out on stuff outside the hotspot which can cause problems.



Thank you for your help kj2.

1 Is the lowmode in your opinion, of the M2X, also blinding for the eyes, when have it on the bicycle, its even more intense, than the Fenix E21.

2 Do you enjoy your M2X........i cant wait for the M3X UT, dedomed, with 250 kcd, and 1000 meters of reach.

Curious, when it will be available here in the Netherlands.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 10, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Thank you for your help kj2.
> 
> 1 Is the lowmode in your opinion, of the M2X, also blinding for the eyes, when have it on the bicycle, its even more intense, than the Fenix E21.
> 
> 2 Do you enjoy your M2X........



1. For on a bicycle, yes.
2. Yes.


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks to Selfbuilt's excellent (as always) review I bought the M2x-UT, and I am impressed by the throw of this small light. However, I noticed a few things that surprised me:

No specs about "waterproofness", as opposed to the IPX-8 of most modern, quality lights.

No lanyard hole in the tailcap even though the light comes with a lanyard. (I've learned through bitter experience to always use a lanyard)

No indication on the light itself that "MAX-UT"is in fact the M2X-UT. When I first noticed this I thought it might be an earlier model. I felt relieved when I went back to Selfbuilt's photos and checked.

I would like to know if the light is waterproof to any extent. Also, though I hate to do it, I will drill a lanyard hole in the tailcap.

Aside from these issues I'm very glad I bought the light and know I will enjoy using it.

Brightnorm


----------



## Sarge930 (Feb 17, 2015)

There is a lanyard hole in the tac ring, and it is ipx8.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 17, 2015)

brightnorm said:


> No specs about "waterproofness", as opposed to the IPX-8 of most modern, quality lights.
> No lanyard hole in the tailcap even though the light comes with a lanyard.





Sarge930 said:


> There is a lanyard hole in the tac ring, and it is ipx8.


Sarge beat me to it. It's true there are no waterproof specs on the package, but the official Olight website does report IPX-8 to 2m for this light. And there is indeed a lanyard attachment point on the grip ring.


----------



## Sarge930 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mine came in the Olight hard case that says right on it IPX-8 2 Meters.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 18, 2015)

AFAIK, it's on the case I've too.


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 18, 2015)

I wasn't as observant as you guys. I threw out the tac ring since I didn't intend to use it. It's too bad Olight didn't put the lanyard hole on the tail cap since they knew that some folks wouldn't use the tac ring, which is probably why they made it removable. I guess I'll have to drill that hole.:mecry:

Brightnorm


----------



## blackadder911 (Feb 18, 2015)

This torch is my next aim...
This Javelot not come with pocket clip, so is M3X Triton Pocket clip can use on Javelot?


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 18, 2015)

blackadder911 said:


> This Javelot not come with pocket clip, so is M3X Triton Pocket clip can use on Javelot?


It's not designed to, and I don't think it would work very well even if you could make it fit - that's a very big head that will get in the way of any pocket clip.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 20, 2015)

You can easily use it at daytime, under a cloudy sky, at highnoon. The hotspot projects easily, on buildings, trees, at medium distance.

Is this normal, with just under 200 kcd, Selfbuilt-others.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 20, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> You can easily use it at daytime, under a cloudy sky, at highnoon. The hotspot projects easily, on buildings, trees, at medium distance.
> Is this normal, with just under 200 kcd, Selfbuilt-others.


You can certainly use it any time - but don't expect a very visible beam at any distance in daylight. Again, you can use the typical daytime cd values given in my post here to help guide you.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 20, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> You can certainly use it any time - but don't expect a very visible beam at any distance in daylight. Again, you can use the typical daytime cd values given in my post here to help guide you.



But i mean the hotspot is easily visible, when pointed at walls of houses, at afternoon, these days, under cloudy skies.

Thats quite impressive.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Selfbuilt,

1 Is it true, that when at turbo, for some minutes, the M2X loses intensity, but after turn it of, and ,again turn it on, can i restore the max intensity, like you, and others have said.

2 Is the strobemode, at max intensity-output=


----------



## kj2 (Feb 21, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Hi Selfbuilt,
> 
> 1 Is it true, that when at turbo, for some minutes, the M2X loses intensity, but after turn it of, and ,again turn it on, can i restore the max intensity, like you, and others have said.
> 
> 2 Is the strobemode, at max intensity-output=



If Selfbuilt and others said it, than you can trust that, no need to ask confirmation again. And yes, for the Strobe. AFAIK all lights that have a Strobe mode, let the light Strobe at max power and therefore max intensity.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 21, 2015)

kj2 said:


> If Selfbuilt and others said it, than you can trust that, no need to ask confirmation again. And yes, for the Strobe. AFAIK all lights that have a Strobe mode, let the light Strobe at max power and therefore max intensity.


+1


----------



## gkbain (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks SB for the review. My TN32 dwarfs this light in size but they are about equal in throw. Wow! I'll have to sneak another light into the house.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Selfbuilt,

When i stand by a tree/house, at near 2000 meters, and you shine to me, in the dark, outside urban areas, on a very clear moonless, no moon, with your near 200 kcD M2X UT Javelot,

How much illuminance will be there then, at the tree...me, and the house?

Must be lit up a bit.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 26, 2015)

Nobody?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 26, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Nobody?



Practically none. The M2X-UT isn't rated to throw 2000 meters, That's well over a mile away. 

Remco, purchase a VSS-3, that will light up your world and others within a couple of miles of you.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 27, 2015)

Selfbuilt,

is it true, that flashlights of over 100 kcd, has the same, or more kcd, than direct sunlight?

Direct sunlight is about 100 kcd, but im not really sure.

So, the M2X UTJavelot, has more intensity than direct sunlight?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 27, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Selfbuilt,
> 
> is it true, that flashlights of over 100 kcd, has the same, or more kcd, than direct sunlight?
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunlight


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 27, 2015)

kj2 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunlight



Thanks for the good link, kj2.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 27, 2015)

kj2 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunlight


You can also try this looking at the illuminance values in this Wiki table:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lux


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 2, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> You can also try this looking at the illuminance values in this Wiki table:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lux



Hi Selfbuilt,

after some minutes, the M2X UT loses intensity, when at highmode,

Can i restore full intensity...full output, when turn it off, and again turn it on? With nearly full loaded batteries?

Can i restore its 180 kcd?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 2, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Yes, yes and yes.



I asked Selfbuilt,

but your answer is welcome too kj2?

What brand 18650, do you use for your olight M2X, kj2?

My neighbours do not like me at all, with my flashlights, while i only shine into my garden.....strange.......but, houses all around me...sadly enough.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 2, 2015)

I use Eagletac 3100 or 3400 mAh 18650 batteries.


----------



## cancow (Mar 2, 2015)

Might be the perfect EDC , but I will wait for a decent pocket clip...




NoNotAgain said:


> Practically none. The M2X-UT isn't rated to throw 2000 meters, That's well over a mile away.
> 
> Remco, purchase a VSS-3, that will light up your world and others within a couple of miles of you.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 2, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> I asked Selfbuilt,


As kj2 responded, yes, you can restart max output after step-down by turning off/on.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 2, 2015)

You asked the same question on 2/21 (post #42)


----------



## John7Boy (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks Selfbuilt for another amazing review. I had been watching your recommendations for single 18650 lithium batteries, and noticed a couple of weeks ago a mention of the first manufacturer produced de-domed flashlight which was not part of the famous "vn" modified stable of elite flashlights. The commentary in this thread appears somewhat underwhelming considering the outstanding output achieved by this very modest sized LED Flashlight. The first time I turned it on I realised it would be one of the milestone flashlights in LED flashlight history. The manufacturers have finally taken heed of the energy in forums such as this one to get more than the "incremental ordinary" improvements in LED flashlight technology.
The Javelot is a Fantastic Ultra thrower at reasonable price, even out reaches my Thrunite TN32, which is over three times the weight, size, & battery capacity, not bad for a humble little 2015 Olight. I had been expecting some surprises this year but this one surpassed all my expectations in all UT categories. 
Have I missed something or is this still one of Olights best kept secrets. I will be saving up for the tidal wave of 800-1000m+ products as other manufacturers try to catch Olight on excellent product at a good price.



Fenix TK70 XML-T6 4xD NiMH, Olight SR95S SBT-70(#1 my top thrower & power still!), Thrunite TN32 3x 18650 (#3), Olight M2X-UT Javelot XML-L2 1x18650 (now #2), Nitecore EA8 Caveman 8xAA NiMH, Thrunite Neutron 2A v2 1x14500 (my top EDC thrower & power), Olight S15 1x14500, Keygos XML-T6 KE5 1x18650, Ultrafire XML-L2 C8 1x18650, Nitecore XML-L2 HC-90 1x18650 (my top headlight),2x XTAR VP2, Maha MH-C808M my top 2 chargers.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 17, 2015)

John7Boy said:


> The commentary in this thread appears somewhat underwhelming considering the outstanding output achieved by this very modest sized LED Flashlight. The first time I turned it on I realised it would be one of the milestone flashlights in LED flashlight history.


Yes, the stock throw capability of the M2X-UT is outstanding, and far and above standard dome-on emitters. I am not sure why this hasn't generated more buzz - except maybe those familiar with the throw characteristics of dedomed emitters are already used to custom mods. :shrug:

Ultimately, I expect it will be sales that drive uptake my other makers. And like with neutral white emitters, this may wind up not really catching on with the general consumer. Hard to know ... but I agree, the M2X-UT represents a significant milestone for stock manufacture.


----------



## afraweak19 (Mar 17, 2015)

now that is a deeeeppplllyyyyy domed light. i think it will be good for caving tho.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 17, 2015)

afraweak19 said:


> now that is a deeeeppplllyyyyy domed light. i think it will be good for caving tho.


:welcome:


----------



## scs (Mar 17, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Yes, the stock throw capability of the M2X-UT is outstanding, and far and above standard dome-on emitters. I am not sure why this hasn't generated more buzz - except maybe those familiar with the throw characteristics of dedomed emitters are already used to custom mods. :shrug:
> 
> Ultimately, I expect it will be sales that drive uptake my other makers. And like with neutral white emitters, this may wind up not really catching on with the general consumer. Hard to know ... but I agree, the M2X-UT represents a significant milestone for stock manufacture.



For me, the small size of the hotspot, the extreme contrast between the intensity of the hotspot and the spill, which likely creates major tunnel vision, and the tint shift undermine the impressive throw of the light . I prefer the beam profiles of the larger lights with the larger reflector and domed emitter; I'd take a large bright hotspot that reaches very far over a small very bright hotspot that reaches very, very far.


----------



## Taz80 (Mar 17, 2015)

A very small bright hotspot with a dim spill is not just about distance. It's also very good for seeing through rain, snow and mist/fog, in between trees, buildings and reflective signs, into small spaces like manholes, crawlspaces, and chases. Without alot of blinding back scatter.


----------



## scs (Mar 17, 2015)

Taz80 said:


> A very small bright hotspot with a dim spill is not just about distance. It's also very good for seeing through rain, snow and mist/fog, in between trees, buildings and reflective signs, into small spaces like manholes, crawlspaces, and chases. Without alot of blinding back scatter.



You're quite right. Smoke-cutting lights firefighters use are designed based on that principle: minimizing spill to minimize glare. The spill of the Javelot, however, as far as I can tell from videos and beamshots, is not dim enough to eliminate glare, but also not bright enough to complement the hotspot to minimize tunnel vision either.

The hotspot is too small for my liking, but that's just personal preference.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 17, 2015)

scs said:


> You're quite right. Smoke-cutting lights firefighters use are designed based on that principle: minimizing spill to minimize glare. The spill of the Javelot, however, as far as I can tell from videos and beamshots, is not dim enough to eliminate glare, but also not bright enough to complement the hotspot to minimize tunnel vision either.
> 
> The hotspot is too small for my liking, but that's just personal preference.



By the nature of a single emitter dedomed LED, they are going to minimize spill light. The overall brightness area is reduced by dedoming, so you no longer have spill. Throwers unless like the Surefire Hellfighter HID lights have a monster amount of spill as well as throw. They achieve this by using the parabolic reflector.

I think that Olight hit a home run with this light for three reasons, first being a single cell light and secondly having the throw it does and finally the price point of $120 or less. 

I own a few Olight models and the M2X-UT IMO is the best value of them all.


----------



## scs (Mar 17, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> By the nature of a single emitter dedomed LED, they are going to minimize spill light. The overall brightness area is reduced by dedoming, so you no longer have spill.



Could be the cameras, could be my monitor, or could just be my eyes: this is a lot of spill to me:


----------



## turkeylord (Mar 18, 2015)

Not sure I'm understanding your issue here scs. If you want less throw nearly every other flashlight on the market will do that. The spill is mostly light coming straight off the LED through the glass. You would have to shield it somehow to get less.


----------



## scs (Mar 18, 2015)

turkeylord said:


> Not sure I'm understanding your issue here scs. If you want less throw nearly every other flashlight on the market will do that. The spill is mostly light coming straight off the LED through the glass. You would have to shield it somehow to get less.


Turkeylord, issue is too strong a word. There's no issue with the light. I'm simply expressing why I don't like it. I prefer either minimum (dim) spill or no spill to minimize or eliminate glare, or ample spill bright enough to complement the hotspot to prevent tunnel vision.

Again, to me, to me, the javelot falls in the middle: it has too much spill to eliminate glare, but not enough to eliminate tunnel vision.

My previous post with the videos is in response to Nonotagain's comment that there's minimum to no spill.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 18, 2015)

scs said:


> Turkeylord, issue is too strong a word. There's no issue with the light. I'm simply expressing why I don't like it. I prefer either minimum (dim) spill or no spill to minimize or eliminate glare, or ample spill bright enough to complement the hotspot to prevent tunnel vision.
> 
> Again, to me, to me, the javelot falls in the middle: it has too much spill to eliminate glare, but not enough to eliminate tunnel vision.
> 
> My previous post with the videos is in response to Nonotagain's coment that there's minimum to no spill.



I've got an Olight SR-95, the Olight M2X-UT, a couple of Nitecore TM36's and a couple of Fenix TK61's , all considered to be throwers.

A LED thrower is not going to have much spill. Your comment about tunnel vision to me indicates that you are only able to focus your eyes on the spot lit by the light, so you aren't perceiving much spill light.

Until you get into an aspheric which has a beam angle of 1-2 degrees, you will have some light that partially lights the area in front of you.

If you look at my posting http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...omer-Service&p=4623312&viewfull=1#post4623312 , I have a picture of the light produced by my Hellfighter. You'll see a lot of spill light as well as a defined hot spot on a tree that sits 225 yards from where I took the shot. The Hellfighter is a HID not LED. I don't have any pics of the beam patterns of my other lights, but I'll see if I can get the time if the weather cooperates to photograph each. I recall that the M2X-UT had less light hitting the ground in front of me than I saw from the TM36.


----------



## scs (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks, NoNotAgain. If you're too busy, no worries.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 19, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> I've got an Olight SR-95, the Olight M2X-UT, a couple of Nitecore TM36's and a couple of Fenix TK61's , all considered to be throwers.
> 
> A LED thrower is not going to have much spill. Your comment about tunnel vision to me indicates that you are only able to focus your eyes on the spot lit by the light, so you aren't perceiving much spill light.
> 
> ...



Whats the difference in reach-throw, between your Fenix TK61....Nitecore TM36, and your Olight M2X Javelot=

The M2X, and the TM36, should trow farther, than the TK61, i think.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 20, 2015)

Are you there NONotAgain=


----------



## whatswrongwithmee (Mar 23, 2015)

Man I brought this 4 - 5 months ago and it has never seen the outside of my house yet, really need to take it out.


----------



## John7Boy (Mar 23, 2015)

I recently bought my first M2X-UT and posted my thoughts on this post a week or so ago. Serial Number F02030525. Did not realise it had quite a different LED, which has a much smaller and neater LED base but it definitely has a thin clear coat over metal base and LED.





Bought my second M2X-UT and it is the identical size and shape as the Selfbuilt review picture which shows bare larger metal base with LED in middle, but when checked closely the metal base has definite surface corrosion. Serial Number E11252123 (Selfbuilt Serial was E11252524 to best of my memory) so they are almost cousins.
Has anyone else noticed this corrosion or do I have a bad LED. The Selfbuilt pictures show very clean bare metal no corrosion. While this second E serial version seems to work as well, a little greener perhaps, will this corrosion be a problem in months to come with regular use?
I am a newbie so am trying to paste JPG in the text on word doc then cut and paste to Forum. Please forgive pics do not work. I think you will all get the gist of what I am saying with or without pictures.
Hope you can zoom the pictures to see what I mean, I did not want to pull the torches apart to get better macro shots, one might need to go back to Aus Ebay seller as a secondhand or damaged Flashlight. The hotspot and corona surround are greener/yellow compared to the later F serial version which is whiter. As a matter of interest a quick comparison using my cheap light meter at 1 meter, Thrunite TN32=115,000 lux, M2X-UT E serial fully dedomed=115,000lux, Later F serial version M2X-UT=96,000 lux. Sorry all I have to measure lights comparatively. The E series also throws further onto my white wall target approx 700 metres away.




Regards
John
sorry pics did not work!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 23, 2015)

It's possible that with some humidity that the aluminum base of the LED has some oxidation. Without seeing pictures, it would be hard to tell.

My M2X-UT, serial # E11111852 is clear of oxidation. You can see a shadow where the dome was removed from the LED on the aluminum base.

You need to use an imaging host to post photo's on this site unless you are a paying contributor. CPF gives paying contributors a whopping 1 MB of picture storage until you become a level 3 or higher contributor.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 23, 2015)

whatswrongwithmee said:


> Man I brought this 4 - 5 months ago and it has never seen the outside of my house yet, really need to take it out.


+1 



John7Boy said:


> Bought my second M2X-UT and it is the identical size and shape as the Selfbuilt review picture which shows bare larger metal base with LED in middle, but when checked closely the metal base has definite surface corrosion.


Like NoNotAgain said, it's hard to say without pics (and you will need to consider the various options to get image-hosting privileges here or elsewhere). It may very well be some sort of oxidation/damage due to the dedoming process. This can be common in manual dedomes done by custom modders. As long it is not affecting the die itself, and it not changing over time, I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 23, 2015)

But, my nitecore TM36, against the olight M2X, my TM36, is king, in throw terms...the M2X UT, is nice, but the TM36, is absolutely outstanding.

But, the M2X UT, is absolutely amazing, for its size


----------



## John7Boy (Mar 25, 2015)

I see on another thread on M2X a suggestion that some kind of filter can reduce the green tinge but not reduce the throw. Any thoughts?

Olight SR95-UT SBT-70, Fenix TK-70, Thrunite TN32, Olight M2X-UT (both F&E versions), Nitecore EA8, Ultrafire C8, Thrunite Neutron 2a v2, Nitecore HC90, Olight S15, XTAR VP2 x2, Maha MH-C808M


----------



## Limey Johnson (Mar 25, 2015)

that may be my original thread about my 1/2 mile test.

Yes, I have a filter gel on mine and it reached the advertised distance of 810 meters.

BUT, it DOES reduce the throw. Im using a LEE #279 gel filter which is 86.5% transmissive.

So, given that information, we learn that (at least with my M2X) that the beam distance spec listing is a bit conservative. I visibly lit my white building from a distance of 816 meters WITH the filter. I could get a few more meters out of it but conditions the night of my test wouldn't allow it.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 25, 2015)

No, this light is dissapointing...it not even reach, a treeline at 500/600 meters away, while my nitecore TM36, reach a treeline at 1 kilometre quite easily.

My TK75, does better, than the M2X....no, its dissapointing.....hope the M3X UT, comes out quickly......but not need it.....lucky with my TM36.

But maybe, i have a underpowered M2X...its a shame, that alot of flashlights, cannot reach the manufactererstate specs.

So, i have use my M2X, as a bikelight.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 25, 2015)

Remco

The light for a single cell light does quite well for throw.Heck, it does quite well compared to most multi-cell lights. 

If your light is only projecting 500-600 meters, it's possible that your battery is somewhat run down. What batteries are you using? How old are they? Have you tested them in another light to see if they work correctly? What is the voltage on your battery? When was the last time you charged it? A single cell powering this light (1020 lumens) to the levels required to project 600 meters is going to use power very fast.

I've had rain/fog every night in the past week otherwise I'd take a few pictures. Where I live the foliage hasn't grown out yet, so the field is still all brown which doesn't show any light off very well.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 25, 2015)

John7Boy said:


> I see on another thread on M2X a suggestion that some kind of filter can reduce the green tinge but not reduce the throw. Any thoughts?





Limey Johnson said:


> Yes, I have a filter gel on mine and it reached the advertised distance of 810 meters.
> BUT, it DOES reduce the throw. Im using a LEE #279 gel filter which is 86.5% transmissive.


Yes, the LEE filters are great way to fine-tune and adjust the tint of a light. But anything that alters the tint will reduce transmission (since, by definition, it is filtering out some parts of the color spectrum).


----------



## kj2 (Mar 25, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> No, this light is dissapointing...it not even reach, a treeline at 500/600 meters away, while my nitecore TM36, reach a treeline at 1 kilometre quite easily.
> 
> My TK75, does better, than the M2X....no, its dissapointing.....hope the M3X UT, comes out quickly......but not need it.....lucky with my TM36.
> 
> ...



Uhmm Remco what changed your mind? As you posted earlier in this thread:



RemcoM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Olight M2x, is measured-tested at 180 kcd.
> 
> ...


----------



## cccpull (Mar 25, 2015)

Yup, I'd like to know?


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 25, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Uhmm Remco what changed your mind? As you posted earlier in this thread:



Hi kj2,

Uhhmm, im sorry...yes, indeed, i have put inside a almost drained 18650 batterie, so yes, it gave my M2X, not much power.

My fault.

Now, i have put a new ordered 18650 fully loaded.....and yes...it reached a treeline at 700 meters, very easily.

And yes, it eats the batteriy very quickly.

Look forward, to the M3X UT.


----------



## CUL8R (Mar 26, 2015)

Selfbuilt,

As several folks have pointed out it appears Olight might have changed the LED in its newer models of this light. I've just received a "F" serial number model and it does appear that there is a very flat dome over the LED. Have you looked at a newer "F" model? I'm hoping if there is some sort of dome on the newer models (possibly as a filter to cut down on the greenish tint some have complained about) it hasn't reduced lux on the F models as some on here have perceived. Any chance you'll look at/compare one of the newer ones? Here is a very poor picture I just took of the emitter on my F serial numbered light. There appears to be a coating or flat dome over just the emitter.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 26, 2015)

Hmmm, that is interesting. I have not seen one of these new samples. It is unlikely that Olight will send another one for review. Hopefully someone with a good light meter can provide lux measures.

Sent from my Z10 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## kj2 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have send Olight a email about this. Hope I receive an answer


----------



## bdogps (Mar 26, 2015)

CUL8R said:


> Selfbuilt,
> 
> As several folks have pointed out it appears Olight might have changed the LED in its newer models of this light. I've just received a "F" serial number model and it does appear that there is a very flat dome over the LED. Have you looked at a newer "F" model? I'm hoping if there is some sort of dome on the newer models (possibly as a filter to cut down on the greenish tint some have complained about) it hasn't reduced lux on the F models as some on here have perceived. Any chance you'll look at/compare one of the newer ones? Here is a very poor picture I just took of the emitter on my F serial numbered light. There appears to be a coating or flat dome over just the emitter.



Hey mate can you provide a beam shot? Does the beam look kind of greenish? Thanks.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Olight confirms via email, the led has changed from XM-L2 to XP-L.


----------



## John7Boy (Mar 28, 2015)

My light Meter is not an expensive one but it shows quite a drop in output for the F series M2X-UT which I also have. My E series fully dedomed bare metal and LED shows about 115,000 lux from about one metre. From exactly the same distance and conditions my Thrunite TN32 gave 115,000 lux but my F series measured only 95,000 lux and to my naked eye does NOT throw as far as the E series. I swapped the identical batteries between F & E series M2X-UT and got the same results. The E series M2X-UT has slightly different wording on the box as well. eg E series "Latest top of the line, highest-performing, single-die CREE XM-L2 LED" whereas the F series reads "Customized CREE LED with a smooth reflector creates a tightly-focused beam to maximise throw reaching out to 810M (2675ft)". Unanounced but significant change with F series definitely having clear-coat or shallow dome over LED, does not look anything like their advertising on Ebay and other dealers websites. My E series as previously stated has light corrosion coat on LED metal base which I have also noted on our M2X-UT forums.

Regards John

*Olight SR95-UT SBT-70, Fenix TK-70, Thrunite TN32, Olight M2X-UT (both F&E versions), Nitecore EA8, Ultrafire C8, Thrunite Neutron 2a v2, Nitecore HC90, Olight S15, XTAR VP2 x2, Maha MH-C808M*


----------



## Limey Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

I figure when just doing comparisons, an expensive meter isn't necessary. It just needs to be consistent.

I'm not interested typically in the actual number, but comparing is always fun.

I did some ceiling bounce tests once with a 40 year old GE candela meter. It was fun to log the difference in each light, but I'd guess the accuracy of the actual readings would be reasonably off.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 28, 2015)

John7Boy said:


> My light Meter is not an expensive one but it shows quite a drop in output for the F series M2X-UT which I also have. My E series fully dedomed bare metal and LED shows about 115,000 lux from about one metre. From exactly the same distance and conditions my Thrunite TN32 gave 115,000 lux but my F series measured only 95,000 lux and to my naked eye does NOT throw as far as the E series.


Thanks for the numbers. I too saw little difference between my M2X-UT and TN32. Interesting to see the F-series has dropped, although a ~20% drop is not as severe as I feared (from the apparent spec difference reported here).



Limey Johnson said:


> I figure when just doing comparisons, an expensive meter isn't necessary. It just needs to be consistent.
> I'm not interested typically in the actual number, but comparing is always fun.


Absolutely right. For many years I used cheap lightmeters, and found them all to be quite internally consistent. I only moved to a NIST-calibrated one to provide more accurate readings for my samples. But for more people, all that counts in consistent comparisons.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Selfbuilt,

1 I will mount the Olight M2X UT Javelot on my bicycle, to see, how it is, to drive with 160 kcd...will test it at night, outside urban area, to not blind anyone...

...and will test it, at midday/afternoon, in not urban, and urban area...to see, how i the 160 kcd is visible, for other traffic.

Visible you think, even at afternoon?

2 Can my local bikestore hopefully, mount the M2X, on my bike?

I will try, and ask tomorrow.

Maybe a bad idea, mount so much kcd on my bicycle, but want know, how it is, for me, and other traffic, cycling, with the low...med, and HIGH mode, of my Olight M2X UT Javelot.

What you think?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 29, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> What you think?


Again, I think it's a bad idea to mount such a focused thrower on a bicycle. Unless you only plan to drive in deserted areas (?), you are likely to blind any other people you come across. And since you are never driving at high speed on a bike, you don't need to see hundred of meters in front of you - what you really need is the immediate area in front of the bike illuminated. A general purpose flashlight beam is recommended for bike riding.


----------



## Limey Johnson (Mar 29, 2015)

my .02. A mountain biker for 10 years. The M2X is WAY too focused for night riding. The only way I could see this working would be just around the neighborhood at a nice relaxing speed. If you were to attempt to ride singletrack with this light, I'm 100% sure it will end up in something broken! Light, bike, or (if you ride anything like I do), maybe YOU.


----------



## Nikola3000 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi i just received my olight m2x ut and it has different led it is completely domed and its F serial number ? it is defrent from both lights from this thread 
so olight updated this led once more ?


----------



## clemence (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi SB,

Could you post the M2X-UT runtime using the OEM battery extender (2x18650)? I have purchased 4 M2X-UT for my friends all with the battery extender. Just curious if the runtime curve is comparable to M3X-UT. I notice that the M2X-UT runtime curve is not as constant as the M3X-UT because the single 18650 can't sustain needed power. Your test with M3X-UT using 2x18650 showed a very good stabilization over a longer time after the timed step down. I'm just wondering if it's the upgraded driver or just capacity limitation. We know that M2X-UT is driven less than the M3X-UT, if anything is the same it should last longer. I really love this little pocket thrower and the added performance of M3X-UT doesn't really tempting because of it's bigger size except, for the flatter runtime curve.

Many thanks,
Clemence


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 15, 2016)

clemence said:


> Could you post the M2X-UT runtime using the OEM battery extender (2x18650)? I have purchased 4 M2X-UT for my friends all with the battery extender. Just curious if the runtime curve is comparable to M3X-UT.


I did 2x16340 and 2x18350 runtimes in this review of the M2X-UT - and 2x18650 wouldn't look any different, except for the extended runtime. 

I know it's a bit hard to see in the graphs in this review, but output of the 1x and 2x 3.7V Li-ion sources is exactly the same: the light starts out ~950 estimated ANSI FL-1 lumens, starts a controlled (timed) drop in output starting 3 mins, leveling off at ~650 lumens after ~5.5 mins. It then stays regulated at this new lower level. The only different 2x18650 will make is extended runtime at this lower regulated level.

It's a different circuit form the M3XS-UT, but the M2X-UT handles all voltage sources exactly the same way.


----------



## EasyB (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't think this has been mentioned; an important advantage of using 2x18650 is that even at a low state of charge, the flashlight should output full brightness on high. For example, if a single 18650 cell is at, say, 25% state of charge, the light would not be able to output the full 950 lumens because the battery voltage would most likely be below the LED forward voltage for this output. But with 2x18650 in series, each at 25% SOC, the voltage would still be above the LED forward voltage and should output the full 950 lumens. This advantage is not apparent from the runtime graphs because of the timed output drop.


----------



## EasyB (Feb 29, 2016)

I am thinking of buying this light with the extension tube so I have the option of using 1 or 2 18650 cells. I am wondering about the low battery warning/protection. With 1 cell, you get an indication that the charge is low when max mode is not much brighter than the next mode down. This is how I tell the battery needs recharging in my fenix TK15 (337 lumen version), and I imagine lots of similar lights with just buck regulators work in a similar fashion. But with 2 cells, from your runtime graph, it looks like the output drops unexpectedly, and by this time, the cells are probably depleted to under 2V per cell.

I have lights where there is no low battery warning, and you just have to be vigilant and be aware of the battery voltage to make sure it doesn't get overdischarged. It sure is nice to have a low battery warning, though. Like on my Nitecore HC50 headlamp; it is designed for 1 18650 cell and it tells you when the open circuit voltage is below 3.6V (roughly 50% discharged), and it also has a built in volt meter. 

So, for this M2X-UT, is there any warning system, or do you just have to be aware of your battery state?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 2, 2016)

EasyB said:


> But with 2 cells, from your runtime graph, it looks like the output drops unexpectedly, and by this time, the cells are probably depleted to under 2V per cell.


No, what you are seeing is the battery protection circuit kicking in. The resting voltage would be higher. There is no low-voltage warning feature on the light that I am aware of. You would need to monitor the status of your batteries if you want to avoid being potentially surprised.

It is rare to see low-voltage warning features on multi-cell lights - unless they are intending for you to use unprotected cells (which is not the case here).


----------



## Brightpreme (Jun 6, 2019)

First of all I was very impressed at ththe detail of your review. I own a first run m2x with the dedomed XM-L2 emitter and boy does it throw. For a stock x1 18650 light of this compact configuration it's performance is top notch. I always get a lil giddy whenever I shine it outside at night and witness its upwards of a half mile beam.


----------

